# Hi-Roll Cottage, Surrey - August 2016



## Brewtal (Aug 22, 2016)

After a nice long weekend in Somerset and H and I getting our wires crossed about booking time off I a day off to myself. We had a few explores planned for when we were away but they didn't happen in the end. It was a lovely day and I was really tempted to have a cheeky solo explore but I decided to have a drive and go to the woods that we sometimes walk the hound in. I recently got a few IR filters to have some fun with and wanted to try them out at a pond in the middle of these woods. But me being me I took a wrong turn and started to wonder where the hell I was, so I decided to walk back parallel to where I'd come from and back track to where I could get my bearings again. And to my utter disbelief I stumbled upon this place! For a second I thought I'd found something new, but as I nosed about I started to think I recognised the house. I took my pics and made my way home. I was sure Brickworx had reported this place so I dropped him message and he kindly confirmed it was Hi-Roll Cottage, and like me he was pretty shocked to see what had happened here. Even though this place is code named, its in the arse end of nowhere, you can't really make it out on Google Maps, but the idiots have some how found it and set about their usual scumbag ways. There has been further natural decay, which is inevitable with a place this bad, and some further collapsing. I like places that are naturally a mess, but what I found in the garden really saddened me.

First off, the house:


































































































And now to the garden...






Yep, the ambulance has been torched! 





I could see trails of diesel all over the grass. They had obviously tried to torch the lot, not knowing that diesel doesn't ignite as easy as petrol etc.


And the other cars have been smashed up, with the WORST graffiti ever on the hearse...









Yep - you read that correctly - dead n reasting! Absolute morons!










Despite the mindless vandalism it was still a nice little unexpected explore. Just a shame to see it in such a sorry state. The one good thing about this explore was I got to practice photographing in a condition that I am not used to - bright sunlight! I'm so used to grey and overcast days, hence all the blown out ares! 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 22, 2016)

Im so shocked an sad to see this place like it is  a few years back before the kids found it, untouched dude literally a pure time capsule, the collected cars and such was the main highlight, even managed to slightly speak to the old chap who once owned it  you did well and I can see an improvement in your shots from this place


----------



## dirge (Aug 22, 2016)

Stunning colours in them shots!


----------



## mookster (Aug 22, 2016)

The ambulance


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 22, 2016)

The graphiti is shocking. Great pictures.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 22, 2016)

A sad shame to see what a state it has become. I would consider this place to be FUBAR - Fouled Up Beyond All Recognition - although you could change the F word to something more appropriate.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 22, 2016)

Great photos Brewtal  shame the dickheads found the place.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 23, 2016)

Great report mate and spot on with those comments re: the local idiots.


----------



## brickworx (Aug 23, 2016)

Oh dear, it was a mess when I 1st went - it's properly far gone now.....was a nice day out that, not any more thanks to the usual twats and there destructive tendencies.


----------



## smiler (Aug 23, 2016)

The pond scum get to most places and when they do they destroy it, absolutely no point in getting upset or attempting to understand why they do it, I've asked a few and the reply has bin "I Donno".
Liked the colour and contrast in your pics, Nice One, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 23, 2016)

The washer with the powered mangle brings back memories (photo 18) - My Mum inherited one from from Dad's parents in the very early 50's. An American design/manufacture from the late 30's, I think the manufacturer was Thorn (e?). It sat on four castored legs and had a bloody great four armed agitator in the drum - when full of wet blankets the thing would gyrate around the quarry tiled kitchen floor, much to the amusement of brother and myself. Thanks for the happy memories!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 24, 2016)

Well at least they can't wreck much else very little left intact...t..ts. Great photos,beautiful colours.


----------



## stu8fish (Aug 29, 2016)

Disappointed about how this site turned out. Sat quietly in the woods it was a treasure trove with some interesting goodies in the grounds now ruins. Life is transient and buildings evolve. He Hum!


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 30, 2016)

Yeah I'm gutted I didn't get to see it before it ended up like this.


----------



## DampGambit (Aug 30, 2016)

This place was my first ever urbex site as it is so very close to home.As others have said it was a real time capsule and such a great little site before the kids descended upon it. Not only has the ambulance been torched but someone has been ripping out the beautiful dashes and parts from the old cars for cash. 

The site fell pray to the fact that the old boy that that used to live there long ago still visits the site and had cleared away all of the brush and trees that shielded the place from the view of the road. I do my best to keep the groups of kids off the site whenever I see them there but its a losing battle. I will just never understand the mindset of torching that ambulance...


----------

